# Upgrading - Fiat Ace Firenze!?!?



## zen_navigator (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

I giving serious consideration to upgrading my Motorhome.

The one I have in mind is a Fiat Ace Firenze. It is well designed i.e 6 berth with separate sleeping areas, and U shaped lounge. My current van is Fiat Ducato and has served me well. So stick with what you know.

So, am I misguided to stick with Fiat or that model. What do you think I would get for @ 20k for a 5/6 berth van?

I love to hear you recommendation on the Fiat Ace Firenze or other similar makes and models.

IF YOU HAVE A VAN YOU ARE LOOKING TO OFFLOAD...WHO KNOWS MAYBE A DEAL COULD BE ON THE CARDS?

Dave


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
I have had the Suntor 630L for coming up for 5 years now, its virtually the same as the Firenze, I have no compaints its took us all round Europe and down into Greece without any trouble

Phil J


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Swift have recently discontinud the 'Ace' brand.

Harvey


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You beat me to it Harvey
I don't know if that would matter much for parts or selling on later :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lounges*

Hello,

On big MH's you just cannot beat a twin lounge, front and rear. Just cannot understand why they are not more popular. On the continent they are like dobby horse muck.

The 630L/Firenze was the van we were going to buy originaly. However, I did not want FWD or a Fiat. Autosomethingorother had the Scout I believe and we were considering the NEW Mercedes NCV3 on this chassis. But it was only built on a 3series chassis. So, despite having up to 6 seatbelts, had no payload for the occupants. Since then they have dropped the Mercedes Chassis.

So your layout is good but fairly limited. Let us know what you decide on!?

Trev


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have an Autotrail apache 700.. 
Similar type layout, So another one to possibly look at.. 
Ref payload.. It's pretty reasonable at 670kg ( less SE pack and other options) But I am in the process of having airride fitted and having it replated.. This will take it up to 4100kg from 3850kg gross.. (cost £800ish)

6 berth, 2 lounges, lots of payload and a popular van for resale.
Only minor downside for us is 4 seated belts not 6..


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends on what year you are thinking of buying. I have a 2004 Ace Napoli, which I have owned for three years, on the previous Fiat base and it is quite satisfactory for a budget priced MH.
The furniture is made from vinyl finished wood effect MDF/ply and not veneered wood, so scratched and scrapes cannot be 'fixed' easily; but the rest of the fittings ( heater, cooker, fridge, toilet, etc.) are industry standard items so spares should not be a problem.
The base vehicle, Ducato with the 2.3 engine is OK and without all the problems of the newer models. You might find the 2.0 l engine a bit underpowered for a Firenze, which is larger than the Napoli. Mine has done 23000 miles so far without problems. (probably should not have said that and it will conk out next week!).
Like everything else, it is a personal choice depending on layout and your bank balance; plus decor decisions from SWMBO!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have a 54 plate firenze and it has the 2.8 turbo engine and it is fine


----------



## MLPSRODE (Sep 4, 2005)

We have a 2006 ACE Firenze with loads of extras 9000 miles on the clock which has always been stored inside so it looks like new. We are thinking about down sizing as children rarely come with us now.
New MOT
Ladder
Roof Bars and Rails
Roof Box
4 Bike Rack
Fiamma Zip Awning
Fiamma Door Security
Cab Door Dead Locks
TY Bracket
TV Aerial Status S530/10 540
Secure Safe in cupboard
Front Passenger Swivel Seat
4 Steady Legs
Reversing Camera
Rear Lounge Chest of Drawers (Cushions fitted)
Cab Thermal Screens
Engine Battery Isolator Switch
Reverse Polarity Switch
New Leasure Battery 01/03/2011
New Engine Battery 08/03/2011


----------



## stb (May 13, 2011)

just wondering if you are still considering selling?


----------

